

E-Cat has energy density 10x higher than any conventional energy source - mikemoka
http://phys.org/news/2013-05-rossi-e-cat-energy-density-higher.html

======
dmfdmf
This is bogus. Without revealing the nature of the "fuel" it is impossible to
even say that it is an energy source. The electrically heated coil could just
be releasing the binding energy in the "fuel". Even the 10X results of this
"experiment" support this view as the most likely explanation, Occam's razor
and all that. Barring full disclosure of the nature of the fuel and how it is
made this should be dismissed as a con.

~~~
qbrass
I'll just assume it works like a catalytic converter in a car, and needs to be
brought up to a certain temperature before the reaction can occur. The secret
ingredients could be the same metals used in automotive converters, the actual
fuel could be anything that would be combusted in that process.

The energy density claims are based on the assumption that the spent fuel
leaves the center cylinder, which is probably untrue. The weight change could
simply be due to leakage.

Of course that's all just speculation. At least I didn't suggest transmutation
of elements like the article did.

------
DavidPlumpton
Wait until a customer confirms their claims. You may be waiting several (more)
years before you give up.

